# while using cdrw -> strange mouse behaviour

## sven

While using my cdrw (burning or copying large files) I can not move my mouse under KDE3 ... It's just going nuts, jumping across the screen and emulating mouse clicks. I'm using a Logitech MouseMan Wheel Optical.

----------

## squanto

Your cd drive is probably using PIO transfer mode to write the files.

Try running /sbin/hdparm -d /dev/hdd (insert cdrom drive name for "hdd") do it as root

and see if it tells you running DMA or PIO.

If you are running PIO you will get horrid transfer speeds because all IO operations go through the processor, which makes top end transfers about 3MB/sec, which will allow you to burn fine, but not do anything else at all.

You may also want to check your other drives too. Then if DMA is off, you can do:

/sbin/hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdd to turn on DMA, but if when you restart dma is off again, you need to compile in support for your ide controler into kernel.

For Linus' kernels, you can try Hedrick's patch, but for the Gentoo kernel 2.4.19 r(something) there will probably be support already in the kernel, you just need to recompile to enable it.

Hope that helps. I also had this problem with Epox mobo when I first got started with linux, I had 4MB/sec transfer on 2 drive Raid 0. hehe   :Rolling Eyes: 

But now I got it figured out, also what kind of ide controller do you have? that might help people help you.

-Andrew

----------

## sven

Hmm, before I was using the SCSI emulation in order to burn, my IDE CD-RW was /dev/hdc but that's gone now ... so how do I set these options with SCSI?

I'm using an Epox 8KHAL mainboard, btw.

----------

## squanto

You have an ide drive, correct?

I am not totally sure how you would go about doing this if your drive isn't /dev/hdc anymore, but when compiling your kernel under IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices, try:

put in:

 Include IDE/ATA-2

Use multi mode by default

Auto Geometry resizing

module of scsi emulation

Generic PCI IDE chipset support

Sharing PCI IDE intterupts

Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

Use PCI DMA by default when avail

and for Epox board, mine uses VIA chipset so also put in VIA82CXXX chipset support

That is what my kernel config looks like for IDE ATA and ATAPI Block devices.

Does that help ya out? I am using kernel 2.4.19-r1

-Andrew

----------

## sven

Just found the VIA chipset option... compiling kernel atm  :Wink: 

----------

## sven

WTF?  :Surprised: 

I get a compiling error! Never had a compiling error while compiling the kernel before... Well, I will try to download the new gentoo-sources package. Hope that will fix the problem...

----------

## fghellar

What kind of error did you get? Maybe you forgot to run make mrproper?

----------

